# the Yen



## JBroida (Jun 14, 2013)

Is anyone else watching this? Its crazy right now... it was up to 103 a couple of days ago, and now its down at 94 again. Still better than the 74 is hit a while back, but its all over the place.


----------



## Crothcipt (Jun 14, 2013)

From what I was reading a few days ago, it will be doing more of the same. I just read a quick blurb so not much on why.


----------



## JBroida (Jun 14, 2013)

its a function of investors views on japanese foreign investment currently


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 15, 2013)

I have been seeing the fluctuations, it is crazy. How is this affecting your business with Japan, if you don't mind me asking, Jon?


----------



## JBroida (Jun 15, 2013)

it sucks... makes it hard to figure things out

but still better than 74 yen to the dollar


----------



## ecchef (Jun 15, 2013)

I shoulda bought a grand's worth when it was over 100. :beatinghead:


----------



## eshua (Jun 15, 2013)

None of the guys on sushi bar here are surprised when I mention the down spike.

Imagine the US dollar without the fed buying everything, and depressing the prime rate.

Still...and no disrespect... if my boss is going to japan for July, should I have him pick me us up some stuff, or is it too volatile to say even 2-3 weeks out?


----------



## Patatas Bravas (Jun 15, 2013)

I just asked a stock dealin' market watchin' friend in Tokyo about this, and he thinks the Yen will drop again - for what it's worth. USD up he thinks, Yen down. Guess we'll see. My own quick check showed the Yen up about 5% vs the USD in the past 3 weeks, so if he's right that trend will reverse.


----------



## maxim (Jun 15, 2013)

Yep it seems so here to to DKK anyway, it gone up this week a bit but now on the way down again


----------



## Patatas Bravas (Jun 15, 2013)

maxim said:


> Yep it seems so here to to DKK anyway, it gone up this week a bit but now on the way down again



Vendors, stock up. Collectors, buy!


----------



## maxim (Jun 15, 2013)

Well here in DK experts say that it will fall much more. But we never know hehe

On the other hand so you all don't get to exceeded, all blacksmith and stone wholesalers will raise prices this July 
And steel prices in Japan going only up


----------



## Patatas Bravas (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks, Maxim. Spoil the party!


----------



## Duckfat (Jun 15, 2013)

The Yen to dollar has very little to do with investors. Currency trading is not going to alter values like that. This is a result of Japanese quantitative easing and their decesion to print 62 Trillion Yen. Abenomics and the BOJ at work. A nice glimpse into the future of what the dollar will be doing soon if US policy makers don't get their act together. Japan is walking a very tight line. I think it was Thursday morning pre-market the exchange rate had changed like $1.67. 
Freakin crazy either way.

Dave


----------

